# A new idea for an outside hide



## Chipdog (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok I am sure I am not the first person to do this but here we go.

I moved from Miami Florida to Bluffton South Carolina. I bit colder here for my two Aldabrans. In Miami I just used a fake rock with a hole cut in it.







but now they have gotten too big to both spend the night under there. I have been trying to come up with something that wouldn't be too big of an eyesore. Here is what I came up with.






I picked up a large deck box at Lowes and cut a hole in the front. I also make a small "tunnel" with some bent "open house" signs. I did that to keep some of the cooler air out in the up coming months and also to give the torts a divider. It seemed they didn't like to snuggle.
I also added some hay for bedding.






They took to it right away. I only had to put them in there once before they knew it was there new home sweet home.






Once things get a bit cooler I am going to insulate it with some styro and some of that rolled reflective Insulation. I am also looking into a radiant panel heater.

So what cha think???


----------



## Itort (Sep 23, 2008)

This sounds good but the styro insulation might not last.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2008)

I spent $79.95 apiece for several radiant panels several years ago. The worst investment I've ever made. I mounted one in each tortoise house, on a side wall. They only put out heat a couple inches from the front of the panel. And if you mount them up high enough that the tortoise can't come in contact with it, the heat does absolutely no good at all because it doesn't go DOWN, it rises. And the heat never fills up the house...it just seems to go away.

Yvonne


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 23, 2008)

That deck box is amaizing! I have had them for years(I live in south fl too) and never thought of using one for a hide. I like that it has a bottom already. Thats really good for digging torts and an easy to lift lid.

I think I am going to get the one that doubles as a bench. Thanks for posting


----------



## YuriTort (Sep 23, 2008)

So very practical - I think the deck box is an excellent idea! Being able to pop open the top is handy. I think the fake rock looked pretty cool - I never thought of that before.


----------



## Diana Stone (Sep 23, 2008)

I love that idea. 
If I wanted to hook up a night light for heat overnite do y'all think it could be done safely?


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 24, 2008)

You can see how to fix a light in a deck box at this site:

http://russiantortoise.org/deck_box.htm





torts4me said:


> I love that idea.
> If I wanted to hook up a night light for heat overnite do y'all think it could be done safely?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 25, 2008)

That is a great idea! I live in central Florida and that would work great. Just cut a hole, put some bedding a tah-dah! And the bonus is the top lifting up, that would help so much. Thanks for the pics!
The fake rock is also a good idea 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Chipdog (Sep 28, 2008)

it took a few days and I still have some more work to do but this is how its looking so far...

adding styro to the gaps. I was able to get it on all 4 sides and even the top.





covering that with the reflective bubble wrap insulation.





sealing it all with some black duct tape.





all the way around. The white box taped to the tunnel is a remote thermometer.





i rigged a thermostat from a base board heater ($14). Don't know if its safe but it works. HA!





I used the ceramic light base from katesgoey's link and screwed in a 150 watt CHE.





It all seems to be working great.


and while I was working hard on their new hide the little one stopped over for a drink.






I think my next step is to add a clear plastic flap to the door. I picked up one for a dog igloo. Now I need to figure how to mount it.


PS I really don't need the fake rock anymore so if someone is interested in it let me know.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! You've been really busy. I like that foil bubble wrap. Did you get that at home depot? How old are your little guys now? 

Yvonne


----------



## Chipdog (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think i saw it at the depot but I picked mine up a lowes. 

I think they are about 3 by now.
Its crazy to think of how old they might get as to how young they really are.


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 29, 2008)

If you don't want the rock, let me know I would love it, especially since I already have two and need a few more. Of course if someone closer wants it let them have it, otherwise I have to ship it. I love the deck box, I've been wanting to make a few of those for years, just not as good as wiring things up. Nice Job!!


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Oct 6, 2008)

Chipdog said:


> it took a few days and I still have some more work to do but this is how its looking so far...
> 
> adding styro to the gaps. I was able to get it on all 4 sides and even the top.
> 
> ...



For duribility you may want to consider adding 1/8" hardboard or tempered masonite over the reflective insulation or your going to be re-doing the inside of the box each season. 

My Sulcata's still use the fake hollow rocks during the summer months. I have 2 different sizes in my enclosures. You may want to keep it and just put in another area of your enclosure.

You can find 8" clear plastic door stripping on eBay. (Like used in walk thru industrial freezers and fridges.) I split mine in half to make 4" strips. Works well, durable and easy for torts to walk thru. 
http://tinyurl.com/48lqeg

Misty in NM


----------



## janiedough (Oct 7, 2008)

ok this thread leads to a question i had posted in my bundle up for winter thread...

if it is below 60* outside, should you allow your tort to stay in a container with a hole in it. Meaning should we even give them the option of going outside if it is below 60* or would it be better to leave the container without a way to get out?


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Oct 7, 2008)

janiedough said:


> ok this thread leads to a question i had posted in my bundle up for winter thread...
> 
> if it is below 60* outside, should you allow your tort to stay in a container with a hole in it. Meaning should we even give them the option of going outside if it is below 60* or would it be better to leave the container without a way to get out?



When I tried to contain my 5 Sulcata's inside the tort shed they were miserable and so was I! My largest one would pace the walls and be a PITA to the others. The day I opened the tort door to the enclosure they all seemed to settle down. Some will walk outside when it's 35 degrees to bask in the sun. Sometimes they stay for 30 minutes, other times they immediately turn around and walk back inside to bask under their lamps. Two will never go outside and are content in their corners.

Just my experience.


----------



## janiedough (Oct 8, 2008)

AWAaviatrix said:


> janiedough said:
> 
> 
> > ok this thread leads to a question i had posted in my bundle up for winter thread...
> ...



My worry is that he will go outside and hide somewhere and I won't be able to find him over night and he will catch an RI and die. Is this possible or am I just being way overly protective?


----------



## Marla (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow what a creative idea I love it..


----------



## Chipdog (Oct 19, 2008)

Although my Girlfriend wanted me to put the flap on the inside I didn't get around to it. It went down to the upper 40s last night so I stuck a dog door flap on the outside with some strong velcro. It stayed in the mid 70s inside the box. In time I think I will get it stuck on the inside to clean up the look of the box but it worked great. Both of my torts walked right through it with no problem.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Oct 19, 2008)

janiedough said:


> AWAaviatrix said:
> 
> 
> > janiedough said:
> ...



They are pretty smart and know where their safety/heat/hide can be found. but If he's under 4" he probably will be content to just remain inside and you won't have to worry. The bigger mine have gotten the more they seem to want to choose where they want to be. Sulcata's are also very hardy torts. Cold and wet can still be bad but cold they seem to handle just fine.


----------

